# ahkera



## Gavril

Which would be a better translation for _ahkera_:"industrious" (i.e., doing a lot of something), or "hard working" (working hard at something, but not necessarily doing a lot of it), or both?

K


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Without context I can only say that _ahkera_ definitely has only positive connotations; i.e. _industrious_ might be the better choice in most cases.


----------



## Gavril

Grumpy Old Man said:


> Without context I can only say that _ahkera_ definitely has only positive connotations; i.e. _industrious_ might be the better choice in most cases.



The word _industrious _doesn't always have good connotations, but it does imply doing a lot of work, whereas _hard-working_ doesn't necessarily -- at least, it doesn't imply the same amount of work as _industrious_.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Gavril said:


> The word _industrious _doesn't always have good connotations, but it does imply doing a lot of work, whereas _hard-working_ doesn't necessarily -- at least, it doesn't imply the same amount of work as _industrious_.


I see. _Ahkera_ fits this dictionary description perfectly, though:

*in·dus·tri·ous*, adj.
_1.    working energetically and devotedly; hard-working; diligent: an industrious person.
_ (Random House Unabridged Dictionary)


----------



## Gavril

Grumpy Old Man said:


> I see. _Ahkera_ fits this dictionary description perfectly, though:
> 
> *in·dus·tri·ous*, adj.
> _1.    working energetically and devotedly; hard-working; diligent: an industrious person.
> _ (Random House Unabridged Dictionary)



Ehkä en tunne äidinkieltä niin hyvin kuin ajattelen ...


----------

